# TOP SECRET GTR Proto



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Here was my entry to the modified magazine GTR Design contest. There were some very good entries in this contest. Check out the October issue of Modified Magazine for the whole article and results.
info on contest  here










It won 1st place and I got some cool NISMO stuff out of it. TOP SECRET USA also end up sending me some nice stuff.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Wow, that's a fantastic picture ! I not a fan of the new shape, but that looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thats fantastic work. Well done that man.:squintdan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Well done - that looks excellent.
:smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Amazing work - well done


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cracking job!! Very impressive.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

That is AWESOME mate.
Well done.
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
Mick


----------



## S GTR (Apr 1, 2006)

Stunning, I'll buy one:smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If it could look like that,im the first to sign the contract:smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Put me on the waitting list.....

Looks awsome mate. Do you give private photoshop lessons???


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Excellent Photoshop!:thumbsup: 
How long did it took you (in hours)?:runaway:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe you should go work for Nissan design team 

Thats awesome.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Amazing! You got a talent..


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What an incredible piece of work. Well done mate.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Amazing stuff.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

so hot :chuckle: 
Fantastic!!


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. Glad you guys like it. :wavey: 

Here is part of the article from the magazine that someone posted in another forum..


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

SUPERB photoshopping. Congrats!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

excellent....:smokin:

someone should give a copy to the guys at Top Secret  bit of inspiration like....not that they really need any!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome work mate. The car looks awsome  

James.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> excellent....:smokin:
> 
> someone should give a copy to the guys at Top Secret  bit of inspiration like....not that they really need any!


Already have Dave.
I'll let Jon know what they think of it.

I think it'd be very cool if they tried to actually build it.
Jon corrected about the only thing I don't like about the Proto - the rear wheel arches were not pronounced enough....he certainly fixed that!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Agree with that too, the rear wheel arches are not pronounced enough, the GTR34 with the right offset of wheels looks wider . . . also the new M3 and IS460 will probably have wider wheel arches (in the tradition o fthe R34 and last M3).

The Photoshop gives the Proto the right proprtions to stay there as "the butcher":chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## M_J (Sep 16, 2006)

nice concept! i would like to have that car :bowdown1:


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is great, Well done! :bowdown1:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Woof! :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Simply raw talent. That is some outstanding work and a great visualization of where to take the new car. Top effort!

Cya O!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

fantastic work... you should get a degree in design for that (assuming you havent already) 
has anyone figured out to bring to life photoshopped cars to reality yet? if so, can you do mine?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow.....amazing


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Stunning, car looks good and im not that into the next GTR


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

What goodies did you get and did you get anymore goodies/news etc since article been published.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the next GT-R but you convined me that the imagination can work wonders for it. Beautiful, no, Superb picture & great work.


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Sweet Stuff!

I like it!


----------



## Maťo69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice car:smokin: opcorn: :flame:


----------



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

That is truely amazing ! Top Secret would be fools not to work with you on designing that kit ! 

Well done and good luck for the future !


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well done, that's fantastic.
Do you do cover art for comics? What have you done for X-Men?

Cem


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

That is a fantastic job. It did get me thinking though, and please don't take offense as it has nothing to do with your brilliant artwork :bowdown1: but Toyota must be kicking themselves for dropping the Supra as if you look at the new GTR and 350z they have a very similar silouette to the Supra.

It's a shame they didn't keep the model going as the "next generation/evolution" supra would have fitted right in with the current style of car. I shall now get the flame suit on :flame:


----------



## jayson924 (Aug 18, 2006)

if that body kit comes out i swear i would get it as soon at it comes out to the public. Can't wait till i can preorder my skyline! God!!!


----------



## Infinite01 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's amazing! Great job :clap:


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*NISSAN - TAKE NOTE!*

Well done, great work, Nissan should take note!

This should be their starting point for the new shape. It is so much more cohesive than the prototype, better proportioned style cues and really works !

I would love to see a de-logo'd version of this car. Anyone with enough skill to draw one in Bayside blue? 

One that looks just a little more like a production car. The shape is much better and actually focuses the eyes away from the dreadfully over angled roof line of the original concept car.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Godzilla next generation, i can't wait.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: Congratulation and awsome work!!! i just bought the issue and i saw it and it was amazing!!! congrats and truely lovely work!! :bowdown1:


----------



## oreo (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm a modified reader and saw that. Well deserved I thought. Well done.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

OMG im loving these pics, that top secret proto rocs:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

I bought MM when I was in Florida a couple of months back and seen this. Thought it was amazing. I had a feeling it would find its way on here.

Anyway, well done, you have skills my friend 

Gaz.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Why am I barely seeing this?
Superior talent.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice... you should put this on www.MonsterMonster.co.uk - The Virtual Tuning Showcase Extravaganza


----------



## Connor GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool, Noticed this in some pics from the Tokyo Auto Salon.. good work


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Connor GTR said:


> Cool, Noticed this in some pics from the Tokyo Auto Salon.. good work


Can you please elaborate on your post? I'm curious as what you meant by you noticing this image in some pics from Tokyo Auto Salon.

Thanks for all the feedbacks everyone


----------



## Connor GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

jonsibal said:


> Can you please elaborate on your post? I'm curious as what you meant by you noticing this image in some pics from Tokyo Auto Salon.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedbacks everyone












Look behind Smokey's Head in the background :thumbsup:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

looks stunning. great attention to detail, with the air scoops and vents in the right places. don't be surprised if the racing GT version ends up looking very similar.

(but i can't help but feel like the intercooler piping at the bottom is carrying a bit of MPower colours?  )


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Connor GTR said:


> Look behind Smokey's Head in the background :thumbsup:


As he says - big poster on the Top Secret stand.

Also Top Secret were giving away postcards with the design on the front - I got a signed one from Smoky 

Awesome work Jon :bowdown1: 

I'll post a pic when I get 5 mins...

Gaz.


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Gaz Walker said:


> As he says - big poster on the Top Secret stand.
> 
> Also Top Secret were giving away postcards with the design on the front - I got a signed one from Smoky
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Gaz, I got some copies of the post cards too but without Smokey's autograph. I'm jealous.. I gotta get me some of those:thumbsup:


----------



## r32 russ (Dec 24, 2006)

that work is amazing! wish i could have one just like it


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome!!

Far better than stock. 

Nissan really needs to have a look at this, and consider implementing your design into the current version. 

You could probably attach the pic to a resume to Nissan and get an offer!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW! I even Dribbled a little bit........ 

10 years time, might get one of them! 

Cheers
Dazzler


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

jonsibal said:


> Here was my entry to the modified magazine GTR Design contest. There were some very good entries in this contest. Check out the October issue of Modified Magazine for the whole article and results.
> info on contest  here
> 
> 
> ...


nice job, looks sexy :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

so top secret actually hung up your design at their booth at TAS?! Thats awesome!


----------

